# Fishing at Morgan Falls ?



## Papa Bear (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone every fish above or below Morgan Falls?  I know there is a ramp below but how about on the upper side of the dam?  I had heard there was a new park going in that was to have a boat ramp north of Morgan Falls?  I thought about trying a little bass fishing there this fall.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 14, 2010)

Papa Bear said:


> Anyone every fish above or below Morgan Falls?  I know there is a ramp below but how about on the upper side of the dam?  I had heard there was a new park going in that was to have a boat ramp north of Morgan Falls?  I thought about trying a little bass fishing there this fall.



There are little bass in Bull Sluice lake!Never caught one below the dam.


----------



## Ares_83x (Aug 15, 2010)

I've caught bass above and below the dam. I'm actually going there in a few minutes. It looks like theres a new public area being put in above the dam. I was in the M.E. most of last year and this year so I'm glad to see new fishing areas. Only thing is all the bass I caught before were tiny.


----------



## Papa Bear (Aug 15, 2010)

The new park is located on the road leading to Morgan Falls Dam.  It was underconstruction a month or so back.  Not sure if there is going to be a ramp but was told there would be?


----------



## Ares_83x (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay just got back from fishing at the new park above the dam. It looks really good. I only fished from the dock and caught one small large mouth. But talked with a guy fishing from a kayak and he caught some bass and trout. There is a lot of overhang to fish along the shore but in some areas it is deceptively shallow and just mud underneath. I plan on later this week putting in at Azalea Dr. (no ramp at the new park) and fishing above the dam. When you miss a fish just watch your language bc there are lots of kids at the new park.


----------



## Swamp Angel (Aug 15, 2010)

I've driven by the new park a couple times, and it looks rather nice. Last saw it from the water at Bull Sluice about a month and a half ago. Looked good from that angle too, but that was prior to construction being completed. As for fishing there, the fish above the dam are relatively small, but I have seen some really nice stripers pulled out of the water below the dam from the west side of the river near the dam structure. I mean REALLY good! Like better than 12 lbs!
I do most of my fishing further up the 'Hooch, from McGinnis Ferry to Medlock Bridge, and I have regular success with browns and rainbows. Like Jack, however, I am getting more than a little put off by the illegals that are taking trout illegally from  that area with natural bait rather than the required artificial baits required in that area near from Buford to Duluth. (But I suppose that rant is better held for another thread.)
Anyway, above the dam and near the new park the water is very shallow with a mud bottom reminiscent of many silted backwaters near rivers. Below the dam, it's still shallow and has rocks that'll eat your propeller if you're not cautious. This time of year, though, below the dam should be pretty productive for at least a few striper. 

Good luck fishin'!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 15, 2010)

Guys some stuff has had to be deleted from this thread. If you don't have anything constructive to say please refrain.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Aug 16, 2010)

I've fished Bull Sluice above the dam in my canoe.  I've put in at Azalea park were there is a ramp.  I've also put in at Wileo Dr (no ramp).  I caught the bass in my avatar there.


----------



## killabeez321 (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a nice hooch bass boon!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Aug 17, 2010)

killabeez321 said:


> That's a nice hooch bass boon!



Thanks!


----------



## little rascal (Aug 18, 2010)

*used to be*

and still are some nice bass in there above Morgan falls dam. You have to get off the river though, get in the sloughs, loke back in Lawyers Lake, and use jig-n-pig(black/blue jig brown pork etc.), or big black 8" plastic worm texas rig. Have caught a lot of 4-5 lb. bass in there years ago, even found a DB3 TO BE DEADLY. 
We go up there to catch trout below the shoals, then might head down river for fun to try the bass, there still there, even a Carolina rig works well. A trick worm might be awsome, never tried it there.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 18, 2010)

*hey....*



little rascal said:


> and still are some nice bass in there above Morgan falls dam. You have to get off the river though, get in the sloughs, loke back in Lawyers Lake, and use jig-n-pig(black/blue jig brown pork etc.), or big black 8" plastic worm texas rig. Have caught a lot of 4-5 lb. bass in there years ago, even found a DB3 TO BE DEADLY.
> We go up there to catch trout below the shoals, then might head down river for fun to try the bass, there still there, even a Carolina rig works well. A trick worm might be awsome, never tried it there.



Ya givin' too much infomatiun! Delete this post,,Delete it quick!!!


----------



## killabeez321 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks little rascle sounds like genuine good advice.....and from experience to boot!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll be fishing in Bull Sluice tomorrow (above Morgan Falls Dam).


----------

